# Firestax seeds



## oldfogey8 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey all,

Does Firestax ship to the US? Do they have a stealthy option? I have seen that Aluminum Monster has grown a few of Melvanetics strains and they all look awesome. I hope to get one of the packs of Buckeye Purple when they drop. 

Thanks,
of8


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey Oldfogey, I know for a fact they ship to the U.S.

If you chose the tracked package shipping they will honor your order even if it gets nabbed by customs. The owner is a stand up guy and I have seen him bend over backwards to make sure his customers are happy.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks AM. I figured they would ship to the US but wanted to verify before I wait it out. The plants I have grown so far have been from big breeders where I suspect the genetics might be less than the best so I'd like to treat the fogey young 'uns to some primo genetics next time out. Looks like you may have a hand in Melvanetics (Firestax pic says 'grown by AM') and I have seen pics of your results. I realize 'results may vary' but if I can come anywhere close, me and my young fogeys will all be very happy boys.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks AM. I figured they would ship to the US but wanted to verify before I wait it out. The plants I have grown so far have been from big breeders where I suspect the genetics might be less than the best so I'd like to treat the fogey young 'uns to some primo genetics next time out. Looks like you may have a hand in Melvanetics (Firestax pic says 'grown by AM') and I have seen pics of your results. I realize 'results may vary' but if I can come anywhere close, me and my young fogeys will all be very happy boys.



I wouldn't really say I have a hand in Melvanetics.... Mel did all the selecting and pheno hunting. She is the breeder, I just work here lol. Really though, I just popped some seeds and took some pics, she did all the work.


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 10, 2014)

firestax...so far have been just great with some very nice private and small breeders...


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2014)

I just ordered some stuff with SnowHigh's drop.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 10, 2014)

Order came in no issue, right to my door, and in their breeder pax. 

View attachment image.jpg

Glare is hiding the SATORI HAZE.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2014)

still waiting on mine. only been 2 weeks but i feel like a kid waiting for christmas morning...


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 11, 2014)

12 days isn't a bad turnaround time, will order again.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice score Lyfespan!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2014)

Rec'd my beans today. 10 Buckeye Purps and 5 Super Buckeye as freebies. Can't find any pics on the freebies. Anyone have any info on it? Found a little blurb saying Mel was told the plant she crossed with a BeP to get it was a 1990 Sensi Superskunk. Not sure what that means though.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Glad you got your beans Oldfogey8.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2014)

me too. now i just need to get up the seeds to start growing again. nervous about getting nabbed for some reason...


----------

